# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Reportaje presa Kölnbrein - Big, con Richard Hammond (DMAX)

## Raiden

Comparto este reportaje, emitido anteayer, en el cual explica elementos como el desagüe de fondo, el péndulo, turbinas...muy didáctico:


https://es.dplay.com/dmax/big-con-ri...-1-episodio-3/


Estará disponible, según indican, 30 días.

----------

